# rip baby char :(



## rach (Mar 1, 2007)

Char our little cwd died this morning  seems she just wasnt strong enough to carry on.
Rip little one, you really were my pride and joy :'(


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

aww rest in peace little dragon

x x x x


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

R.I.P
LITTLE ONE
please done blame yourself, you done all you could of xxxxx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Aww i'm soo sorry to hear that *

*R.I.P Little One*


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

R.i.p


----------

